

Free, open source mail server solution for your favorite Linux/BSD. - ZhangHuangbin
http://www.iredmail.org/

======
sixtofour
This looks pretty "complete."

If all I want to do is send password reset links to addresses from my
database, what's a better minimal/simple solution? Maybe use the smtp server
of some account that you have at gmail or fastmail or similar?

